# Need help for cohutta.



## hunter_463 (Feb 9, 2012)

Plan to go on hog hunt on cohutta wma in march and was wondering if anyone has been seeing any hog sign or hogs?


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm planning to go there too. I'll be keeping an eye on this since I've never been there.


----------



## tank44 (Feb 9, 2012)

I live in Blue Ridge, so Im close to cohutta. I have taken hogs here plenty of times and plan on going in couple of weeks to check it out. I will let you guys know whats goin on.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what days, since I work the opening weekend of that special hunt, but I'll be going up during the week at some time.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 10, 2012)

LoneWolf62 said:


> I'm planning to go there too. I'll be keeping an eye on this since I've never been there.



Gold bond, and some good boots that are very broke in are all you need for hogs on cohutta.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 10, 2012)

tank44 said:


> I live in Blue Ridge, so Im close to cohutta. I have taken hogs here plenty of times and plan on going in couple of weeks to check it out. I will let you guys know whats goin on.



 Thanks.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 10, 2012)

booger branch benelli said:


> Gold bond, and some good boots that are very broke in are all you need for hogs on cohutta.



 I've got the well broken in boots covered. No gold bond but, I do have some good ole monkey butt powder.
 This'll be my 1st hog hunt so soaking in as much info as I can.


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have hunted cohutta since I was little. I killed my first deer up there 20 something years ago. It was the last doe day they ever had up there. So I know cohutta pretty good. I know there is plenty of hogs up there, but haven't been up there at all this year. Was looking for some help from some coon hunters or anyone else for that matter. I have always hunted rocky flats road and have seen them in there in the past, but just seeing if any info is out on if there on top of the mountain or where.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dyrewulf said:


> I'm not sure what days, since I work the opening weekend of that special hunt, but I'll be going up during the week at some time.



 I may slip away for a day during the week as well. If ya want someone to tag along and help haul out, let me know and I'll see if I'm working that.


----------



## deadend (Feb 10, 2012)

If anybody wants to get together to try and drive some pigs out let me know.  Yes I'll do the driving.


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hopefully we can get some good info in the next few weeks on this. I have seen hogs everywhere from the bottom to the top on the mill creek side. been up there some years in an area and covered up with sign then go the next and seen 
nothing.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 11, 2012)

deadend said:


> If anybody wants to get together to try and drive some pigs out let me know.  Yes I'll do the driving.



 Really appreciate the offer and hope to take you up on that. Need to figure out when whomever is planning to go so we can meet up. Already spoke with the biologist up there and he suggested tater patch mountain and will have more current info as the time nears.
 This will be my 1st time hog hunting and really looking forward to it.
 That's 1 of the reasons I joined this forum, real sportsman help each other out in many ways.


----------



## countryguy1982 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am on cohutta all the time. anywhere from the the Tn grassy creek side all the way out to the lake n back down through ellijay. There has been a few pigs on grassy creek side around tumbling creek , but i don't know what  regulations will be for that.  There has been a few passing through flat top. ( just one or 2) tracks about like a quarter. figure 50 to 60 lb pigs.  Not alot of action way up top. No food up high at all other than a few grass fields. Seems like any huntable hogs i am finding are down low near private right now , n no food to pattern them by makes killing pigs about as iffy as winning the lottery.  as far as being able to check out past jacks river campground lately, i havn't been able to in the last few weeks, they have had the gate locked. who knows though, maybe no pressure behind locked gates, will have them moving back up higher


----------



## dbj1125 (Feb 12, 2012)

I live about 10 minutes from there so I could be convinced to come out. There are some STEEP ridges on that WMA, but I could use the exercise.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 13, 2012)

dbj1125 said:


> I live about 10 minutes from there so I could be convinced to come out. There are some STEEP ridges on that WMA, but I could use the exercise.



 Here, let me twist that arm for ya  .
 I'm with ya on the exercise part for sure.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 13, 2012)

countryguy1982     Thanks for the info.


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 13, 2012)

The two roads that are right past hicky gap camp ground have produced plenty of hogs over the years. The road to the left has been more productive over the years. Some old timers says that is the place to start.


----------



## mattech (Feb 13, 2012)

I will be there with a small group on the weekend of march 2nd. if you see a silver caravan come say HI.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing hunter 463.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 14, 2012)

mattech said:


> I will be there with a small group on the weekend of march 2nd. if you see a silver caravan come say HI.



 And if ya see a blue 2 door Jeep Cherokee. Come on over if I miss ya mattech.


----------



## ricky_45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Are CF rifles allowed for these special hog hunts?


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 14, 2012)

ricky_45 said:


> Are CF rifles allowed for these special hog hunts?



That would be a yes. I had to check to make sure my trusty AR could tag along.
 Here's a link to answer that for ya. 

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/turkey-feral-hog/


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im going to try and go up there sometime this weekend and see if i can find any sign. May take some corn with me and put it out. Give them something to feed on until time to hunt. Maybe try and keep them in the area long enough for me to get on them. I will be in a tan chevy s-10 with a bagley middle school sticker on back glass. Should find me somewhere on the mill creek entrance to grassy. I will be checking on a few different spots on the way up the mountain.


----------



## mattech (Feb 14, 2012)

LoneWolf62 said:


> And if ya see a blue 2 door Jeep Cherokee. Come on over if I miss ya mattech.



Will do.


----------



## jj66 (Feb 15, 2012)

My first post, so be gentle 
Thinking about going up on Sunday myself. The place is so huge, could take a while just to find your way around. I heard potato patch area was good but the road was closed from the north side last time I went. Any idea why/when the roads are closed or opened?
Got my gps all set up but looking for a good detailed map, do the check-in stations have any (last time I went no one was home)?

Steep climbs only concern me on the way back to the truck dragging a hog ;-)


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 15, 2012)

hunter_463 said:


> Im going to try and go up there sometime this weekend and see if i can find any sign. May take some corn with me and put it out. Give them something to feed on until time to hunt. Maybe try and keep them in the area long enough for me to get on them. I will be in a tan chevy s-10 with a bagley middle school sticker on back glass. Should find me somewhere on the mill creek entrance to grassy. I will be checking on a few different spots on the way up the mountain.




pretty sure the sour corn on a wma is illegal but i'd check the regs before heading up the mtn


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 15, 2012)

hunter_463 said:


> May take some corn with me and put it out.



Illegal to use any bait on a WMA


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 15, 2012)

See this is why I get on here. You guys saved my butt. I didn't even think about that when I wrote that. I guess the game warden will be watching me now. LOL!


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was told about the potato patch today. It would be difficult to drag a big one out of there, But anywhere you go up there its going to be rough. They have a habit of closing alot of the roads up there due to people going up there and tearing up the secondary roads up. They should open gates the day before the hunt starts. Welcome to the board jj66.


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 15, 2012)

hunter_463 said:


> See this is why I get on here. You guys saved my butt. I didn't even think about that when I wrote that. I guess the game warden will be watching me now. LOL!



haha no problem man thats what the forum is for help and advise


----------



## elmer_fudd (Feb 16, 2012)

I am planning to be there over the weekend, and at least take Monday off work.  Hope to run into some folks there.  I may even backpack some.


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got off the phone with a man and he said there was hogs in rocky flats just a few weeks ago. He told me a few different spots on rocky flats road to take a look at. He also said to take some binoculars and when you come to a deep holler or anything like that then get out and glass the bottoms for fresh hog sign. that could save alot of walking. I think I will be up there tomorrow with the youngins doing some squirrel hunting so will be keeping an eye out. may also be up there early saturday or monday myself.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 16, 2012)

How early ya thinking for Saturday hunter_463 ??


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 16, 2012)

Not for sure depends on when the little woman works and what the kids have going on.


----------



## deadend (Feb 16, 2012)

You guys up for pushing a thicket or two on Saturday?


----------



## camodano (Feb 16, 2012)

*hunt*

i'm in when is this special hunt can anyone go. i'm in deadend not this week-end softball. let me know when we all can get together. maybe it will be a better than the one that was in olculmogee i think i speld that right have never shot a pig neither has my son. got to give it a try. then we will move on to bear.


----------



## deadend (Feb 16, 2012)

Saturday the 3rd that is.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 17, 2012)

deadend said:


> You guys up for pushing a thicket or two on Saturday?



Yyeeeppp, just let me know when you know LOL


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 17, 2012)

camodano said:


> i'm in when is this special hunt can anyone go. i'm in deadend not this week-end softball. let me know when we all can get together. maybe it will be a better than the one that was in olculmogee i think i speld that right have never shot a pig neither has my son. got to give it a try. then we will move on to bear.



 March 3-9 is this hog hunt.
 Bear?? Got 1 that likes to slip up on my back patio, he's gonna end up in my freezer this year.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Feb 17, 2012)

deadend said:


> You guys up for pushing a thicket or two on Saturday?



Im in


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 17, 2012)

Went up there today and done some looking. when in an area in the rocky flats area and there was no promising sign. I have another spot that I might go to in the morning and see what it looks like. The last time I was in this spot i saw 6 hogs going across a field, but that was last year. A man told me today to find grass patches and set up close to them. They should be using them because the acorns would be rotted. I looked at some today and they where still good.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 18, 2012)

jj66 said:


> My first post, so be gentle
> Thinking about going up on Sunday myself. The place is so huge, could take a while just to find your way around. I heard potato patch area was good but the road was closed from the north side last time I went. Any idea why/when the roads are closed or opened?
> Got my gps all set up but looking for a good detailed map, do the check-in stations have any (last time I went no one was home)?
> 
> Steep climbs only concern me on the way back to the truck dragging a hog ;-)



Go to the gohuntgeorgia website, they have really good topo maps for all the WMAs....................that gentle enough


----------



## jj66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gentle and friendly
Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 18, 2012)

My dad said he knew all about the potato patch. When he was a kid his dad and other people would take there cattle up there and let them go, then come back and get them after a few months. He said it was really rough in there.


----------



## jj66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone up there tomorrow I the rain?


----------



## Roger T (Feb 18, 2012)

jigger creek


----------



## Rev.432 (Feb 19, 2012)

Me and a friend plan on hunting Cohutta, March 3rd.
all this info is very helpful. hope to see some of you up there on 
the mountain. Pray we can get some hogs.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 21, 2012)

aparrently there will be alot of people on this hunt, I called the G.W.
earlier this year and he said there  are usually not that many people up there. see all of you there!
 Also i read a comment about no camping within 100 ft of a creek, is this in the regs somewhere?


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't know about that regulation, but I was wondering how close to Conasauga lake we could hunt? Is it closed for fishing and camping? I know for a fact that there have always been alot of hogs around that area since I was a kid. I have always camped up there since I was a kid and every trip we have been visited by hogs. Maybe if someone can speak with the game warden he could give us some good info about the lake.


----------



## Firewiz25 (Feb 22, 2012)

What are you all planning on shooting @ Cohutta?


----------



## Firewiz25 (Feb 22, 2012)

The above post is referring to what cal. gun are using or if you are planning on using a bow.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 23, 2012)

Firewiz25 said:


> What are you all planning on shooting @ Cohutta?



 Bacon and hams, aka feral hogs.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Feb 23, 2012)

A friend of mine is taking his bow and his trusty 30-06. I'm taking my trusty AR15 and either my Ruger 44 or CZ52.


----------



## markland (Feb 23, 2012)

There's a no shooting/hunting zone around the Lake Conasauga campground and all the trees will be marked with red paint, but still plenty of areas to hunt near the campground with no problem.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 23, 2012)

Bigfoot, with my new AR!


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 23, 2012)

I will be there with my 30-06 and if I take my son opening weekend he will be carrying a 30-30. Hunting around the lake would probably be benificial. I have seen some huge hogs around there.


----------



## jj66 (Feb 27, 2012)

Went out there yesterday, found some sign (they are still picking up acorns through the pine straw) and as I rounded a ridge saw three of them run off.  Sow and two piglets.  Rounding the ridge put me up wind, dumb mistake (but good lesson).   

Toughest thing about Cohutta is going to be getting them out of there.  Fair amount of exercise just walking around on those slopes, not sure how long it would have taken me to get that sow out if I would have shot it.  

That said, the place is just amazingly beautiful.  Some great food plots tucked here and there if you are willing to walk to them (uh, but then you have to walk back, hopefully with a few extra pounds...) and just great unspoiled land.


----------



## markland (Feb 27, 2012)

It is a beautiful place to be on and great place to prepare yourself for a western adventure as well, but like I always say, if you want a beautiful hunt, then it's a great place to go, if you want to kill a bunch of animals, better find another spot!


----------



## justinb013 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a new hunter this year (took my first two deer in Nov and Jan) and plan to take my dad (who has never hunted before) to Cohutta next week to try and find some pigs. Any general advice would be greatly appreciated... I figure we'll camp somewhere (at the lake, perhaps?) but plan to do some more specific planning this week. Are there any of you who've participated in the special hog hunt that have recommendations on where to camp/where to start looking for pigs?

Thanks much!

Justin


----------



## hunter_463 (Feb 28, 2012)

Where about on cohutta was you at? I don't want to intrude on your spot just wondering what general you was at. cohutta ist and there is alot of ground up there. I have went up there several times here in the past week or so and have not found anything yet that has moved me to stick to one area yet.



jj66 said:


> Went out there yesterday, found some sign (they are still picking up acorns through the pine straw) and as I rounded a ridge saw three of them run off.  Sow and two piglets.  Rounding the ridge put me up wind, dumb mistake (but good lesson).
> 
> Toughest thing about Cohutta is going to be getting them out of there.  Fair amount of exercise just walking around on those slopes, not sure how long it would have taken me to get that sow out if I would have shot it.
> 
> That said, the place is just amazingly beautiful.  Some great food plots tucked here and there if you are willing to walk to them (uh, but then you have to walk back, hopefully with a few extra pounds...) and just great unspoiled land.


----------



## deadend (Feb 28, 2012)

Let me know if you guys are serious about standing on some draws and thickets. I'll gladly try and get some stuff moving just to see if it'll be successful.  I'm wide open with boots ready.


----------



## jj66 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hunter463 - I am hoping to go back Sunday or Monday, Let me know if you will be around and I can show you. If we kill one it will be good to have help getting I out of there. 

If I am not going to make it back out I will give you specifics. Not being protective of my "spot" but I am a little concerned about hunting in a crowd.  

If someone's truck is there when I get there I will not go in.  My first year hunting, having a blast but still getting comfortable with the public land...


----------



## markland (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya'll be careful when pushing animals on WMA's it is illegal to do drives on public lands.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Feb 29, 2012)

markland said:


> Ya'll be careful when pushing animals on WMA's it is illegal to do drives on public lands.



My understanding is it is only illegal to use radios on a drive.  It does not say anything about texting or anything.  Of course a ranger might say different.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Feb 29, 2012)

So, on Saturday do we want to meet at conasauga campground?  I plan to head up there early on Saturday so should be there around 10 or so.  I plan to camp for a couple of nights and hunt thru Monday.  If anyone wants to get together for a drive let me know.
How are the roads up to conasauga?  I dont have 4 wheel drive.  When I was up there a few years ago the roads were pretty muddy.


----------



## markland (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah just read thru the regulations again and again and looked on-line and no mention of driving game at all, so I guess they dropped that, so carry on!


----------



## elmer_fudd (Mar 2, 2012)

I just called the conasauga rangers, and they said they opened the gates yesterday.  Road conditions should be good to conasauga lake.  I will try to make it with my car.  anyone else heading to the campground tomorrow?


----------

